# "Don't worry; I left it under the mat."



## otherprof (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## tirediron (Jan 2, 2017)

What?


----------



## Designer (Jan 2, 2017)

tirediron said:


> What?


That's his new Nikon 24-70 f2.8E in that box.  Safe from porch thieves.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 2, 2017)

Please tell me this is a pic you took of someones home and not......


Designer said:


> That's his new Nikon 24-70 f2.8E in that box. Safe from porch thieves.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 2, 2017)

I would not be surprised,but I think its up to the merchant to require a signature or you can request upon ordering.I have ordered things of value just left out on my front porch open to any one taking it. A young guy and girl where going around stealing peoples delivery's left at the front door, but the police finally caught up with them and they where arrested.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 2, 2017)

Yep. I rushed home once to sign for an important package only to find a box on my doorstep with a glossy picture of a computer clearly labeled "MAC BOOK PRO".


----------



## BillM (Jan 2, 2017)

Nobody will ever find it there


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 3, 2017)

My $1200 camera was just left by the door.  The courier may be thought it was OK  since nobody walking down the street would notice as our house is 325' back from the road.


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 3, 2017)

... and when you came home it was all covered in snow ;-)


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 3, 2017)

Frank F. said:


> ... and when you came home it was all covered in snow ;-)



No, It came in good weather.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 3, 2017)

Ron Evers said:


> Frank F. said:
> 
> 
> > ... and when you came home it was all covered in snow ;-)
> ...


I've been in your part of the world; there are only three seasons:  Snow, Mosquito and Construction!


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 4, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > Frank F. said:
> ...



I refused a transfer to Cochrane ON one time - nine months of winter & three months of Black flies & Mosquitoes.


----------

